

Asm.js performance closing in on GCC (Android and Desktop) - fursund
http://multimedia.cx/eggs/playing-with-emscripten-and-asm-js/

======
flohofwoe
This reminds me of my "conversion" from non-believer to believer nearly 2
years ago: [http://flohofwoe.blogspot.de/2012/10/mea-
culpa.html](http://flohofwoe.blogspot.de/2012/10/mea-culpa.html)

I don't quite understand the "Implications for Development" part at the end
though, emscripten provides a very standard GCC style toolchain, so it's
relatively easy to get makefile-based projects compiled (personally I prefer
cmake since it also generates IDE project files). The output of emscripten
isn't meant to be maintained, instead it should be treated like compiled
binary code, and recompiled from their C/C++ sources. There's no really useful
interactive debugging (although there is support for source-maps), but I
usually just debug a native desktop version of a project in Xcode or
VisualStudio. For emscripten platform-specific bugs the generated (non-
minified) JS code is actually quite readable.

Finally, I had much less problems porting my code and build system to
emscripten then to Android's NDK. And if the code is already running on Native
Client, an emscripten port should be relative easy, because (apart from
missing pthreads support in emscripten), the limitations of running in a
browser environment are quite similar.

------
rogerdpack
and speed vs libjpeg-turbo? please? [disappointed to see I couldn't actually
post comments on the site itself]

